# pregnancy in rabbits.



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

If a rabbit has never been pregnant before, what is the oldest age you have know a rabbit to get pregnant for the first time.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not quite sure what your asking for as your question seems quite cryptic. 

It is not advisable to breed rabbits over 1 year old as their hips fuse together as they grow and they could die giving birth, the same applies to guinea pigs. 

Rabbits happily live in to their teens these days but I dont think anyone has studied when they go through the menopause as the only way to find out would be quite immoral and it would vary hugely between breeds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

tinamary said:


> If a rabbit has never been pregnant before, what is the oldest age you have know a rabbit to get pregnant for the first time.


My answer will depend on what breed the doe is.
Can I ask your reasons for wanting to know?



emzybabe said:


> I'm not quite sure what your asking for as your question seems quite cryptic.
> *
> It is not advisable to breed rabbits over 1 year old as their hips fuse together as they grow and they could die giving birth, the same applies to guinea pigs.*
> 
> Rabbits happily live in to their teens these days but I dont think anyone has studied when they go through the menopause as the only way to find out would be quite immoral and it would vary hugely between breeds.


Sorry hun the bit I have bolded is a complete myth. You are right with the age but not due to any bones fusing


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

rabbits bones dont fuse together there isnt any perticula age its just as they get older they produse less kits.breeders retire there does at four years old


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im reluctant to answer this without a reason for the question?

a lot depends on the breed of the rabbit

emzy rabbit hips dont fuse, ever.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 
I do not breed rabbits and do not intend doing so.
I have kept rabbits (rescues) for years and they have always been kept seperate. Males and females live seperately.
I have had lawna for around 7 years and she is in very good health. During the winter i had a rat that was burrowing into Nivens pen so i moved him into the shed until i could get the pen secure. While in the shed he escaped from the cage (don't understand how) and jumped over into lawnas pen. I now have the dilemma of whether to lawna through a spay at her age or to leave it and let nature take its course. I just wondered if anyone had any experience of pregnancy in rabbits at an older age. I have heard that after a certain age they will not get pregnant but i worry that she will. I have the funds to get her spayed but wonder if that would be worse than having babies.
I have never had this problem before and it certainly won't happen again.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

tinamary said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I do not breed rabbits and do not intend doing so.
> I have kept rabbits (rescues) for years and they have always been kept seperate. Males and females live seperately.
> I have had lawna for around 7 years and she is in very good health. During the winter i had a rat that was burrowing into Nivens pen so i moved him into the shed until i could get the pen secure. While in the shed he escaped from the cage (don't understand how) and jumped over into lawnas pen. I now have the dilemma of whether to lawna through a spay at her age or to leave it and let nature take its course. I just wondered if anyone had any experience of pregnancy in rabbits at an older age. I have heard that after a certain age they will not get pregnant but i worry that she will. I have the funds to get her spayed but wonder if that would be worse than having babies.
> ...


I would opt for an emergency spay if I'm honest, if you have a rabbit savvy vet she should be fine so long as she is healthy. I have known older does to be spayed and come through it fine


----------

